# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsofti krijon revolucion në teknologjinë informative

## Rrjeti

Shiko vizionet e Microsoftit-revolucion në perceptimin të teknologjisë informative :në të ardhmen e afërt kjo teknologji do krijon një botë të re virituale/projektim/reflektim të realitetit ku pajisjet që i përdorim sot do hiqen nga përdorimi;

----------

